# IS Jon Bon Jovi dead at 49?!



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Or is this a hoax?

http://dailynewbloginternational.wo...onal-rockstar-legend-jon-bon-jovi-dead-at-49/




> Rockstar Jon Bon Jovi (John Francis Bongiovi, Jr) was pronounced dead today after paramedics found him in a coma at his Empress Hotel, city and law enforcement of Asbury Park, NJ sources told The Times after World Christmas Tour concert on
> The Bamboozle Festival,North Beach Asbury Park.
> New Jersey Fire Department-First Aid Captain Douglas Gray told The Times that paramedics responded to a 911 call from the home. When they arrived, Bon Jovi was not breathing.
> The paramedics performed CPR and took Bon Jovi to Jersey Shore Medical Center, Ruda said. Hundreds of reporters gathered at the hospital awaiting word on his condition. The sources, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, said Bon Jovi team rushed to Bon Jovi’s bedside, where he suffered Cardiac arrest.
> The detectives plan to interview relatives, friends and Bon Jovis’s doctors to try to figure out what happened. The N.J. County coroner’s office will determine a cause of death. A New Jersey Fire Department source told The Times that Bon Jovi was in full cardiac arrest when rescue units arrived.


 
I have not found corroborating news stories anywhere.

Ok another news source:

http://metalshockfinland.wordpress....onal-rockstar-legend-jon-bon-jovi-dead-at-49/


AND NOW a friend of mine is saying it is a hoax. 


Anyone with more info??




http://www.gossipcop.com/jon-bon-jovi-dead-died-december-2011-rip-death-rumor-hoax/






> According to a fake story being spread on Twitter, the rock star was found “in a coma” at a hotel in New Jersey and taken to a hospital, where he supposedly “suffered cardiac arrest.”
> It is *100% fake*.
> Bon Jovi is *NOT dead*.
> He’s alive and well.
> ...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hahaha wait :C NOOOOOOOOOOO he has to be dead i did a happy dance already someone say kim is dead :C


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

twitter rumour monger HOAX. Man, I was shocked when I saw the thread title...but I guess that's the point.:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Just a hoax.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;SRvCvsRp5ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

keto said:


> twitter rumour monger HOAX. Man, I was shocked when I saw the thread title...but I guess that's the point.:sport-smiley-002:





Intrepid said:


> Just a hoax.



http://www.hoax-slayer.com/bon-jovi-death-hoax.shtml

YES It is a hoax!!

Thank you Scott!! I messed up on the thread title and Scott fixed it for me.


Getting the 'yes its a hoax' sites reporting took a bit, and then get the links to the thread.

WHAT a gnasty hoax just before Christmas :C


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Its amazing what people will stoop to to try and drive traffic to their website...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

No mention of it on his official website, so i call hoax.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA NOW THAT IS AWESOME!! Love it Bob thanks for posting that HAHA I laughed!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I hate depressive cycles. Now that I know that is what it is, a cycle and that I will go mellow again it doesn't actually do squat to make it easier. But I try, and family tries. Today's try was this message and email:



> This should make you smile, now that we know he’s not dead.
> 
> If he really was, dead, then it would be sad. And a little creepy.





















*Happy Holidays from Bon Jovi*With just a few days until Christmas, it's time to get into the festive spirit and what better way to do that than by watching the video of Bon Jovi's "I Wish Everyday Could Be Like Christmas"! 











​


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Everyone knows he died 12 years ago and was replaced by a look, sound and act-a-like. Duuuuhh!!!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like everybody wants a piece of the action. kkjuw


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a bad photoshop job there


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you sure that's Photoshop? I had heard that David Lee Roth had arranged to have his entire face surgically moved over just a bit, and the edges of it made "crisper".


----------

